# DOT Audit



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Getting my first one. I think tagging one of my trucks "apportioned" is what triggered it.
I dont have any violations, keep trip sheets and pee in the cup when they ask.
Anyone have one of the state boys out for a visit? What should I expect?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Been good knowing ya.

Just kidding....don't know anything about it, but couldn't resist!!
Good luck.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah that is kinda funny. Hope it's not a big ra-ra Obama type. I'm afraid I might slip and say what I really think about government!! Lol


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Run farm plates in Indiana and I am the owner/operator so don't need trip sheets, drug tests or log books. Just keep truck maintained and inspected, health card up to date, and stay within 150 miles of home and don't pull for hire. I did get a full inspection from a nice she"male" last year from the INDOT. She pulled me over for a taillight out on the back of my tractor. An hour later, she impounded me. $2500 in repairs and a renewed medical card and I was in good shape.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Yeah that is kinda funny. Hope it's not a big ra-ra Obama type. I'm afraid I might slip and say what I really think about government!! Lol


Keep a roll of duct tape handy. As we all know, duct tape and baling wire can fix almost anything.

So, it you feel the need to speak out, get two pieces of duct tape. Put one firmly attached to the hair on your arm. Put the other piece over your mouth. Then, when you feel the need to speak out, rapidly rip the duct tape off of your arm. Guaranteed to keep you from speaking inappropriately. (Keeping a box a Kleenex nearby to wipe your eyes is suggested, but not necessary.)

Also works when arguing with your wife. But resist the temptation to put the duct tape over her mouth.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NICE! Did the "sexually confused" officer find the $2500 in violations, or did he/she call a gang of MVCE monkeys to investigate your truck?

I dont think I can run farm plates in PA becuase I dont own any farm land.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

DOT Number is what gets everything started.In Ky the DOT has been having meetings for the farm truck owners trying to get them up to snuff on laws and they tell everyone to get an DOT number then the next thing they will invite themselves to your place for a audit. They tell us to make a appointment to bring our farm trucks to the scales for a free saftey inspection. I ask if something is defective then the officer said it would be a ticket since we were in the scales having them to do the free inspection.LOL
Get your inspections and repairs done before going through the scales. Farm trucks are exempt from a lot of the dot regulations but if you are on a interstate highway everyting has to be up to snuff. 
Good Luck


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> NICE! Did the "sexually confused" officer find the $2500 in violations, or did he/she call a gang of MVCE monkeys to investigate your truck?
> 
> I dont think I can run farm plates in PA becuase I dont own any farm land.


She did it all her self. Crawled under all five axles and measured brakes, checked tires, steering, air system. She got me for a worn pinion arm on the steering box and trailer brakes were not up to snuff. Plus my med card had been expired for over a year. She told me she thought I had an air leak too. The fact was I had 2 air bags on the tractor with the metal faceplates rusted away and the rig would go from 120 lbs of air to 0 in less than five minutes with engine off. Anyway, she did not administer any fines for the violations and 2 air bags, 4 new shocks, a new steering arm and new trailer brakes, I was rolling again and it WILL pass inspection still. I also slipped one of my clients which happens to be a DO a $20 and he renewed my med card. He did at least check my blood pressure this time to make sure I was still alive.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You know, I know several state police, several county cops, and most of the local cops, have had a beer or ten with most of them after hours in the FVW or Legion, all are cool. Drank a lot of beer at one time or another with the last county sheriff even. Knew one DOT guy, he was a pr*ck off duty as well.

I think DOT officers couldn't cut it as a real cop and/or a truck driver so they decided to enter a profession where they could pick on truck drivers. That or maybe their mothers were scared half to death by an air horn on a big rig while they were in the womb yet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah....you're probably right. Reminds me of building inspectors.....lol

The way this guy talks to me when he calls me. Wish you all could hear it. Sounds more like a gangster than a cop. Lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Follow up:

Audit just ended. Wow, I must have showed every piece of paperwork I own.No fines, but he did give me a warning because I had a tow chain, shovel and a couple pieces of 6x6 blocks loose in the bed "they could fly out and hit a car", he said. I've been driving for 30+ years and logged millions of miles of driving tri-axles, dumps, flatbeds, you name it and I've never seen a chain fly out and hit a car, but I suppose he has a point there.
Also, my fire extinguisher was behind the seat in my F-550, but not strapped down. That's a violation. He only looked at my big dumptruck briefly because it was too muddy underneath for him to crawl under it. lol
Then he gave me about 15 pages of forms to fill out in triplicate. I must keep copies in a file. I also have to start filling out "time sheets". They are to be filled out anytime I'm going to use the trucks for work. I have to do that in addition to the fuel consumption and travel logs I already fill out.
It aint worth it to own a commercial truck anymore......


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds like typical gvt. employee. "the shovel, chain and blocks are loose in the bed 'cause I been using them here, not on the highway, & I'm not ready to get back on the road yet.".

At least glad he wasn't more of a PIA for ya than that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know the difference between criminals and govt employees anymore- except the govt employee have a uniform and a license to steal your money.


----------

